# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WTB: Speer .30 cal 165gr BTSP (2034)

## Flyblown

These have disappeared off the face of the Earth, and I want them.

Speer .30 cal 165gr BTSP (2034)

https://www.speer-ammo.com/products/...le-bullet/2034

PM me if you have some pls.

----------


## chainsaw

i think I spotted some in Reloaders fairly recently (past couple of weeks)

----------


## 7mmsaum

Might have a packet here 

Will look when I get home

----------


## Flyblown

Ta @7mmsaum. Let me know.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Just had a look and only 180 grainers here sorry

----------


## Shearer

https://www.workshopinnovation.co.nz...=&stype=&scat=

----------


## Flyblown

No stock @Shearer. He's my normal supplier.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> These have disappeared off the face of the Earth, and I want them.
> 
> Speer .30 cal 165gr BTSP (2034)
> 
> https://www.speer-ammo.com/products/...le-bullet/2034
> 
> PM me if you have some pls.





Do Sierra make a 30 cal 165g Gameking ? 

That might be your next try

----------


## MSL

> Do Sierra make a 30 cal 165g Gameking ? 
> 
> That might be your next try

----------


## superdiver

Those Sierra's are super lethal. Best bush bullet i have used and easy to get shooting

----------


## Flyblown

Yup looks like I'll be making the switch to the Sierra 165gr. This bullet weight is the sweet spot for my rifle since the 18" barrel job, it always shot the 150gr bullet well, but not so much the 180gr bullets. But 165gr and its hummin'.

Shame because the Speer is a bankable half MOA bullet, which it proved again last week when re-checking zero. Require 2.5" high at 100 yds, this at 100 yds:

I've still got some 168gr A-Max to use up and they're a damn good bullet on reds as well.

----------


## Flyblown

@superdiver, @MSL.... I don't think I've ever used the HP version of the Sierra 165gr GamKing. Only the softpoint. 

How much "harder" is the HP over the SP? I know Sierra say its a bit harder. How does the harder HP go on smaller deer, like yearling reds or fallow? I shy away from harder bullet normally, for our deer at least.

----------


## MSL

Ive not used them for 6-7 years, but the handful of deer I shot with them in the ruahines, dropped on the spot.  As superdiver says, they seem to be very easy to get shooting well.

----------


## superdiver

I shot a few fallow and goats with it. No issues with penciling through etc all dropped on the spot or not gone far at all. Shot a red hind inside 30yds in the bush and she ran 10-15m even with a less than ideal shot. The new owner is on here and he recently shot a sika at maybe 70m with a less than ideal shot i believe. He expected to go searching for it but he found it pretty much where he shot it and the insides were minced. Ran the 130gr version in my 260 and again that was lethal up close and out far.

----------


## superdiver

Oh and they leave an almighty blood trail as you could imagine looking at the hollow point. If my normal GKs didn't shoot so well I would be running them again in 7mm

----------


## stevodog

Bummer about the speers...might give those HP gameking a go next

----------


## 338 man

im sure i have some of those somewhere here. i will have a look and get back

----------


## Flyblown

Thanks @338 man. As per PM I've decided to go with a different bullet as it doesn't look like there are enough of these Speers in the country which is a real bugger. I'll get a bulk buy organised as I've got like 400 Lapua .308 cases all ready to go. A bulk buy of a projectile that isn't going to be hard to get... looks highly likely to be the GameKing.

Cheers

----------

